# dmad last weekend



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

went to dmad last weekend to hunt does and saw that the water looked to be at a nice fish catching level. So we went back into town to get the family, and get some fishing done. Well it was the middle of the day, fished for two hrs, and we(my brother) only caught two carp. By the time it got dark I was too tired to go back out, maybe next time.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice to see a report from that area, thanks. Sorry the catching wasn't better. What do you usually catch there?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

DMAD has always intrigued me.. I've fished it a couple of times trying to hook into a catfish, but only caught white bass and carp. The place has alot of carp. 

Hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

white bass, carp, sunfish, channel cat, I would assume these others smallies, walleye, largemouth, because I personally have caught them everywhere around just not specifically in the dmad. It can be very frustrating to fish, it is mostly carp, but when you find the holes you start to realize how many of the other fish there actually is. It's mostly white bass and channel cats in the upper part and alot of mud cats, white bass and other small fish in the lower part. Depending on the time of year the water level fluctuates alot, when I was there it was pretty much just a river, it should stay that way all winter then fill up in early spring, and fluctuate till fall. Yuba is very low right now too, there is a lot of irrigation in Delta area.


----------



## drew cushing (Jan 19, 2010)

The Southern Region of the Division of Wildlife Resources went out and sampled DMAD and Gunnison Bend this week and I was fortunate enough to go along. Both lakes have plentiful and large crappie and white bass, largemouth bass, channel catfish, and yellow perch. There are apparently walleye in there as well but we did not sample them. The crappie should be easy to target after the water cools down a little bit. I am thinking about going back out in a couple weeks myself for a little crappie trip. It sounded to me like the anglers who fish these lakes have been unaware of what fish are really there and how to target them. 

I would recommend a trip out there during the new moon next week if the weather cooperates.

Drew


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I spoke with a guy from the Southern Region that was there with Drew -- he told me that DMAD had the BEST crappie in the state....


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

lol Ive heard of crappies in there but never seen one, the yellow perch I forgot about, but have caught. I've fished there since i was born, my dad has shown me a lot of good catfishing there, and in high school my buddies showed me alot of good pan fishing.
Earlier this year I took my boat on the res when the channel cats were in the reeds . My fishfinder didn't turn up alot, and going around to the private side was a joke, I almost had to get out and push because of the low water. 
If you take a boat be very careful around the north end of the res where the river comes in.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I personally have caught: carp, channels, muds, whites, perch, sunfish, and one 22" brown. we usually do much better on the river coming out


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I've seen alot of people fish the river coming out, I used to fish the cement squares that used to be under the south whirlpool and catchj alot. That's all been remodeled now though. I have had sojme big largemouth chase a lure or two under the spillway. Hadn't heard of trout lower than Leamington either.


----------

